# hatched blastocysts



## Halley (Jul 30, 2008)

Dear Crystal

I have just had a day 5 blastocyst transferred which had started to hatch. The clinic seemed  be pretty circumspect about whether the hatching was a good thing or not. Do you think it had happened too soon?

Also (and I'm embarrassed to ask this but it's really worrying me - sorry) I had a raised temperature for a couple of hours after the transfer. I was really uncomfortably hot and I can't help but panic that it's damaged the blastocyst. 

Halley


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Halley said:


> Dear Crystal
> 
> I have just had a day 5 blastocyst transferred which had started to hatch. The clinic seemed be pretty circumspect about whether the hatching was a good thing or not. Do you think it had happened too soon?
> 
> ...


Hello Halley,

Generally a hatching blastocyst is on Day 5 is considered a good thing to see, well done to get that far!

I would not worry about the temperature, i have seen many ladies who have been ill after their ET - colds etc (not caused by ET just unlucky!) and they have got a posiive result.

Best wishes.


----------

